# Halloween Weather Forecast 2015



## RoxyBlue

Time to start looking at those long range predictions so we can sweat bullets when it keeps changing from sunny to rainy

For our area, the current prediction is partial sunshine with a high of 54 and low of 34 There's also a possibility of rain on the 30th.


----------



## jdubbya

Damn you woman for bringing this up!! Now I have something else to obsess about.(but since you brought it up), as of today, cloudy with a "little" rain, high of 47 and a low of 35! I actually looked at it 4 days ago and it said partly sunny and high in the mid 50's.
It's going to be a torturous few weeks!


----------



## Copchick

I'm not even going to look yet. Hope that rain stays north of me. Sorry jdub.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Weather person is saying scattered showers off and on throughout the day! But hopefully it will hold off during the time when the kids come out! Hard to say being some 35 days away.*_


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Time to start looking at those long range predictions so we can sweat bullets when it keeps changing from sunny to rainy
> 
> For our area, the current prediction is partial sunshine with a high of 54 and low of 34 There's also a possibility of rain on the 30th.


What a difference a day make. Now it's Partially sunny, high 61, low 44


----------



## jdubbya

"must stop checking..must stop checking"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunny...high of 64......no rain in sight....Yay! Thank you Samhain....Let every day be Halloween!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

jdubbya said:


> Damn you woman for bringing this up!! Now I have something else to obsess about.(but since you brought it up), as of today, cloudy with a "little" rain, high of 47 and a low of 35! I actually looked at it 4 days ago and it said partly sunny and high in the mid 50's.
> It's going to be a torturous few weeks!


Mwahaha!

Current prediction now partial sunshine, high of 62, low of 45. Pretty close to historical average.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Time to start looking at those long range predictions so we can sweat bullets when it keeps changing from sunny to rainy
> 
> For our area, the current prediction is partial sunshine with a high of 54 and low of 34 There's also a possibility of rain on the 30th.


What, no hurricane?


----------



## sanityassassin

For us it's mostly sunny, high of 76 low of 60. Another hot Halloween here in Florida.


----------



## Spooklights

Spooklights said:


> What, no hurricane?


When will I learn to keep quiet? One little post, and here comes the hurricane!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now we know who to blame!

Current prediction is cloudy with a bit of rain, high of 64 and low of 48.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:confusedkin: If this rain keeps up, I won't be able to put up any decorations prior to Halloween, so it really won't matter if it rains or not. And now here comes a hurricane landing at our door. Seriously???


----------



## bobzilla

Yikes! 
Sorry to hear that 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :confusedkin: If this rain keeps up, I won't be able to put up any decorations prior to Halloween, so it really won't matter if it rains or not. And now here comes a hurricane landing at our door. Seriously???


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Now we know who to blame!
> 
> Current prediction is cloudy with a bit of rain, high of 64 and low of 48.


I went out in the yard yesterday and did my 'anti-hurricane dance'. I'm not positive, but it looks like the hurricane track may have moved out to sea a little further. Here's hoping! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:This is how saturated the ground is around here. The vehicle in the story (the Dodge Charger) is now at our shop for repairs. Really tragic that someone was killed by a falling tree. Bob and weave, people.....bob and weave.

http://www.wral.com/i-95-south-closed-in-cumberland-county/14940826/


----------



## mikeythemars

For what it's worth (which isn't much), the "average" of the long range forecasts I have been able to find for weather on the 31st is in my area are saying mostly cloudy and in the mid 60s during the day; mid 50s at night. What already concerns me is that some are forecasting the possibility of periods of rain. We have had some form of precipitation on Halloween here for the last four years in a row  and I _really _would like a break.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Latest prediction for our area is mostly sunny with a high of 70, low of 40. I'm happy to see the prediction of rain is gone for the moment - totally messes with our ability to set up animated props when it rains.


----------



## jdubbya

I refuse to read this thread...oh..wait


----------



## Hauntiholik

100% chance of weather


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] JD and Haunti


----------



## kitchie

I don't want to be bothered for the weather yet..


----------



## tjc67

The forecast for my area is improving. The low is still below freezing but less a chance of precipitation and supposed to be sunny during the day.


----------



## mikeythemars

I am.about to stop looking at the advance weather forecasts. Earlier this morning I looked at one that said 50% chance of rain on 10/31. Checked it again about 15 minutes later and was saying "bright sunshine".


----------



## willow39

sunny!


----------



## Spooky1

Mostly cloudy, 25% chance of rain, high of 66, low of 47, and a little breezy

Temp looks good, hope the chance of rain drops some. Can do without the breeze too.


----------



## mikeythemars

I'm now pitting one weather site against another. Weather Channel one is saying "60% chance of rain," while Accuweather one is saying "abundant sunshine." Bottom line: as I and others have previously observed, weather forecasts are essentially useless more than three days out (and even then accurate only about half the time).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course they're useless This is just part of the fun and it gives jdubbya one more thing to stress about because he's that kind of guy

Rain keeps coming in and out of the forecast for our area. The prediction of temperatures in the 60s during the day has held pretty steady.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Of course they're useless This is just part of the fun and it gives jdubbya one more thing to stress about because he's that kind of guy


Curse you woman!! Oh wait, I'm not really here because I refuse to get involved in this thread, at least until next week. So there!:jol:


----------



## drevilstein

I'm stressing too, 50% chance of rain Halloween night, as of today, but who know what next week will bring.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


> Mostly cloudy, 25% chance of rain, high of 66, low of 47, and a little breezy
> 
> Temp looks good, hope the chance of rain drops some. Can do without the breeze too.


One day and I got my wish! 0% chance of rain now, with lower wind speeds.

But what will they forecast tomorrow?


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Started out with rain and cold, then changed to sunny and warmer! Now back to rain and drizzle!

To be honest, I don't think they really know.....
*_


----------



## Hsnopi

50 degrees, no rain. might be able to have good low lying fog this time!


----------



## heresjohnny

Cloudy, cool (for Florida), no rain. AccuWeather doesn't forecast wind that I can see.


----------



## heresjohnny

Where do you get your forecast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I tend to look at accuweather.com. Spooky1 uses the Weather Channel (http://www.weather.com/) and that one does give wind predictions. You can input your city to get local results.


----------



## Rahnefan

Rain before and after, "partly cloudy" day of... fingers crossed


----------



## heresjohnny

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I tend to look at accuweather.com. Spooky1 uses the Weather Channel (http://www.weather.com/) and that one does give wind predictions. You can input your city to get local results.


I use accuweather, and unless I am missing something weather channel currently goes to Friday 10/30, so they should be in range tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

heresjohnny said:


> I use accuweather, and unless I am missing something weather channel currently goes to Friday 10/30, so they should be in range tomorrow.


If you click on "Monthly", you'll get everything through the 31st of October.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I use intellicast. 60% chance of rain 10/30 but it's impossible to tell what the weather will be in TX. Last year we had an 60F temp drop in 24 hours. The old saying "Don't like the weather now? Stick around 'cause it'll change tomorrow" definitely applies here.

For those who want wind... I recommend windalert.com. We use it prior to craning loads around our jobs.


----------



## jdubbya

Oh look! A weather thread. What a neat idea!
I think I'll play. Per accuweather, partly sunny and 63. The 30th is cloudy but warm and no rain and the 1st cloudy and 57. This would be picture perfect as we've had three straight years with some rain, two of which were heavy rain and wind. Fingers, toes and gonads crossed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! I knew you'd crumble before the pressure to participate!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Wind is creeping back into the forecast.


----------



## Otaku

Looking warm and clear out in the SF area. Last year we had sprinkly rain, the one day of that week when we got rain. There's always a breeze in the afternoon, but it usually dies out by dark. Looking good so far!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Ha! I knew you'd crumble before the pressure to participate!:googly:


Underneath this tough as nails haunter facade, I'm a weak pathetic man. I crumbled like a stale cracker.


----------



## iowachap

Otaku said:


> Looking warm and clear out in the SF area. Last year we had sprinkly rain, the one day of that week when we got rain. There's always a breeze in the afternoon, but it usually dies out by dark. Looking good so far!


ahhh San Fran Bay Area, where we started in San Pablo / Tara Hills, we even had 106.1 KMEL at our house 2 years..

Weather here in NC where I am at shows on accuweather for 31st plenty of sun 67 degrees, that will be awesome compared to getting rained out last year in our first maze walk through, so I wont believe the prediction until it gets closer.. it would be great to have that weather.


----------



## iowachap

see spoke too soon, laugh, sun all day then 55% of rain 0.02 inches.. grrr NO.. no no! but again have to wait it could go to a bust


----------



## Sblanck

It recently started raining in Austin and I am forecasted for 60% rain chances on Halloween.


----------



## tjc67

Oh joy, now they are predicting rain and snow. Using accuweather for mine and if you click the day on the month prediction it will show wind.


----------



## fwghost

I had to pull a bunch of stuff from my yard haunt in this morning. We are getting between in 5-9 inches of rain in Fort Worth over the next few days.


----------



## mikeythemars

Not time for me to start gloating yet, but the three sources I keep checking (weather channel, accuweather and underground weather) are now all aligning. Each is essentially saying the 31st here will feature clear skies with no to miniscule possibility of precipitation. Now holding my breath that set of predictions doesn't change signifigantly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mostly sunny, high of 66, low of 47. If that holds, should make for good fog assuming the fogger is actually working, of course:jol:


----------



## Sblanck




----------



## Adam I

For us all three call for cool,cloudy and no rain


----------



## BloodyWendigo

As I write this it is pouring rain outside, and I just had to put up most of my decorations for last night. The forecast for down here in Houston is looking partially cloudy tomorrow until Thursday, and then the rain returns. Halloween is forecasted as scattered thunderstorms right now. 
The first year I try to go all out and this is what I get! I'm thinking that if it rains on Halloween I'll reschedule my haunt for the weekend after and invite everyone in the neighborhood to come.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plenty of sunshine, high of 57, low of 39.


----------



## stars8462

Up here in DFW - its supposed to rain in the morning, and have periods of light rain in the evening

This will give me time to watch my beloved Leicester City take on Watford in the morning before setting up


----------



## tjc67

Forecast is rapidly improving. Down to rain only on Wed. (it was predicted for all week) and cloudy improving to sunny for Halloween and up to 42 degrees that night.


----------



## alewolf

San Antonio, should not be to bad on the 31st, but rain again on 30th. This weekend I lost a lot of ground... 20plus mile winds and like a foot of water. Things just started falling over, glue literally brokedown on things then the wind just blew them apart. This year I have had huge issues with glue. Not sure if Lowes just got a bad batch. Where I used GreatStuff as a bonding agent, no problems. Liquid Nails... or power grab.. ugg.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Currently 90% chance of T-Storms in NTX 10/30 and 10/31... ugh.


----------



## Night Watchman

We have a huge storm coming Wednesday. 55km/h winds and 35+mm of rain. Possibly stronger winds and more rain. Saturday is supposed to be dry but windy, 35km/h winds. I am hoping the wind dies down a bit. Not sure when I will have all the tombstones out, waiting on the wind I guess.


----------



## highbury

I had smooth sailing all week, now there's a chance of rain Saturday night. GRRRRR. Fingers crossed...


----------



## hfed

Our town does trick or treat on Friday, the 30th. Looking like Clean, sunny, 0% chance of rain. High 61, low 38. Winds light and variable.

I don't think it could get any better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We should be seeing rain for the next couple of days, but Saturday is looking at least partially sunny, high of 59, low of 44. Pretty close to historical averages.


----------



## heresjohnny

Friday (day off and prop intense) and Saturday (the day, and setup intense) both look good, 70-84, tiny chance of rain.


----------



## Sblanck

Rain and thunderstorms Friday. Saturday rain and possible thunderstorms in morning. Supposed to be clear in the evening. That's more preferable than rain and thunderstorms in the evening of Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> We should be seeing rain for the next couple of days, but Saturday is looking at least partially sunny, high of 59, low of 44. Pretty close to historical averages.


That's what the forecast for my area is. I'll take it.


----------



## tarpleyg

The stars are aligning, folks! Hopefully this will hold for Saturday. Near perfect conditions for fog!

56* (47* dewpoint)
0% precip
0 MPH wind

Surely it can't hold...


----------



## Copchick

NO RAIN FOR SATURDAY IN THE 'BURG! Whoo hoo!


----------



## jdubbya

Fri-Sun are looking good. Some sun/clouds, dry and temps in the 50s! Hoping it holds. We had killer winds last night and are getting rained on bad today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still looking good for the weekend - fingers crossed:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

RoxyBlue said:


> Still looking good for the weekend - fingers crossed:jol:


Ditto


----------



## Otaku

Looking good in the SF Bay Area! Clear skies after some sprinkles last night, and warming up for the weekend. Breezy at my house until sunset, then...release the fog demons!


----------



## catgirl

*Sad in New Orleans*

It's official Halloween is a wash out in New Orleans 80-100%
chance of rain no yard haunt


----------



## Spooky1

Rain due on Sunday, but so far Halloween looks dry and in the 50's. May be a little breezy though, which could put a crimp on our fog.


----------



## tjc67

Ugh- winds are expected to be gusting up into the 50mph range all day. It already flipped my portable canopy that I work under when it rains.


----------



## azscoob

As per the usual here in Chicagoland it was cold, windy, and it rained all day starting at 5am.. Still raining. Beautiful day yesterday and supposed to be tomorrow. Last year the winds were so strong I lost all but two headstones, and one of em is a real headstone.


----------



## Bernee

Started the evening off fantastic in San Antonio,Tx. Then about an hour and a half into to the show, boom !! Down came the rain. Just now a kid braved the rain and I showered him with about three pounds of goodies... Just need about thirty more brave souls.... Oh well, there's always next year... 

Happy Halloween Everyone...... Be safe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature was gracious and waited until we were in the last stages of tear-down before sending just a touch of rain our way. We had a beautiful sunny day and cool temperatures for setting up snd greeting our visitors.


----------



## Technician of Terror

Rain here, most I've seen in 11 months. Actuall popped a GFCI, which is unusual.


----------



## Spooky1

Ended up with perfect weather.


----------



## tjc67

Wind was gusty all day during setup. Almost lost one of my big columns and had to keep putting tombstones back upright and it was supposed to stay that way until 10pm. Heavy showers were predicted to start at 9pm. 
Wind died at about 5pm, it only sprinkled a wee bit at 9pm and it was actually a pleasant temp for this time of year at night.


----------



## Sblanck

Had flooding day before Halloween here in south Texas. Nice day for the high holiday. Light sprinkles after tear down. Overall very pleased.


----------



## mikeythemars

After four straight years of precipitation on Halloween (from sprinkles to snowstorms), we _finally _had absolutely great weather yesterday north of New York City. High 50s during the day which was mostly sunny and in the high 40s at night, with no wind whatsoever. Turnout was good considering Halloween was on a Saturday (which is normally so-so here for crowds) and the fact we were competing with a local team playing in the World series. :jol:


----------



## Night Watchman

I have done a yard display since 2004 and I have never had weather as good as Saturday night. We had a big storm come through mid week with high winds so I had to take everything down. Started to put things back up Thursday, finished Friday night. It was supposed to be windy with a chance of rain Saturday but neither came. The only negative was the slight breeze I had circled so at times the fog didn't go across the cemetery. Not that I am complaining. I would take that weather every year it was great!!! I took a couple of pictures of the yard with a low lying blanket of fog that looked outstanding. Here's to great weather next year!!!


----------

